# Mobile Freezers.



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

I intend to do some extended periods wild camping, and I am considering buying a 12v Freezer: http://waeco.com/ae/252_483.php

Does anyone have experience of this unit, or what do you use to keep your frozen products.

Any advice on power useage, suitability for running on solar power etc. I would be grateful for.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Freezer*

Hi

I will watch this thread with interest as I am keen to get one of these. I looked at a similar product at Roadpro the other day. That one could go to -18. Some freezers are also fridges. Others can only go to a certain temperature below ambient.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We used to have a small paraffin camping fridge and, fairly often, that would become a very efficient freezer !

Sorry...OT but you suddenly reminded me of it.

G

Still around....

HERE

and now making paraffin camping freezers.

G


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mobile Freezers*

Hi

We have had a mobile Waeco freezer since 2001. We have the 18 litre model as it fitted into a space behind the passenger seat in our Gypsy M/H.

We found it to be very effective when travelling and on EHU. However we would not risk using it wild camping for days. We would be worried at the drain on the battery, which is essential for other M/H activities.

One problem we encountered in extremely hot weather is condensation forming on the outside of the box. Larger models than our one have optional jackets.

We have used the freezer option to bring freshly caught fish home to the house freezer. Unfortunately this with its contents does not fit into our payload on our new M/H. It is still useful in the car.

Joyce


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is it feasible to have a designated battery, seperate from the normal hab batteries and charged from a solar panel to run the freezer. A generator could be used to make up for any shortfall in battery power available.

Discount the cost of a setup like this, I just want a system that works.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Doug...I was serious about the paraffin freezer. They require very little paraffin, are remarkably efficient ,do not smell, cheap to run and can be used on your 12v supply as you move. When you stop you switch to parafffin. They're made for the South African market - a big camping country.

G


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

portable gas ones here


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Doug...I was serious about the paraffin freezer. They require very little paraffin, are remarkably efficient ,do not smell, cheap to run and can be used on your 12v supply as you move. When you stop you switch to parafffin. They're made for the South African market - a big camping country.
> 
> G


Thanks Grizzly, I did take a look at your link and have bookmarked for further consideration. Idealy, I am looking towards having a system running from one power source only so I can forget about it, rather than having to change sources on stopover. Maybe I am asking too much, but will continue trying to find the best solution, and bearing in mind that once the freezer has reached its ultimate working temperature, the power drain thereafter is relatively small.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I too will follow this thread with great interest as I really could have made use of a portable freezer during our recent trip to France. 

I am on a strict diet and I have a lot of weight to lose and I often found it difficult to find foods I am allowed, especially certainly low fat, low calorie brands etc. Plus grocery shopping in France I found to be extremely expensive compared to here in the UK. Therefore, for times when we are away for longer periods, I think I would find having a portable freezer where I could stock up on the right food would be beneficial.

I looked at a portable freezer on the Dometic stand at the Knutsford show, which was a Waeco Cool Freeze model but unfortunately, I cannot remember exactly which model number it was as there were several models available but from the way the sales person described it, I'm sure that would have suited your needs perfectly. It wasn't cheap though and the young lady quoted the rrp to be around £500.

If I were you I would ring Dometic and tell them what you are looking for and they should be able to advise you which model would be most suitable for you.

Please keep us informed about what, if anything you buy and how you get on with it etc. I am keen to hear any feedback about these freezers and whether people consider them worth the expense.

Sue


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Mobile Freezer*

Hi

Thinking about your intended use for a freezer, my conclusion is that the range suggested by Grizzly is the most suitable. You have full flexibility of power input, and no great extra weight from additional batteries/solar panels.

Wild camping does require more thinking ahead and a slightly different camping style so changing from 12v to paraffin and having a paraffin container refilled as required. The by product of burning paraffin is water so ventilation is essential.

Regarding storage in my Waeco, we use plastic milk bottles and press closure poly bags. I like the "Pour & Store" range of bags but they are rather stiff so do not fit so well in a packed chest. I freeze things in the bags placed in rectangular boxes to get maximum stackability.

Cottage pie (for example) can be cooled in dish and then portioned and frozen.

Joyce


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

I am very interested in the paraffin camping freezer you put a link to but do you have any idea where I could purchase one in the UK?

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue...not something we've tried but I think they have a world-wide shipping rate.

I'd be surprised if there wasn't a UK based firm making/ selling the same thing however.

Ours used to live outside as a free-standing unit and I'm not sure how it could be used installed in a van but it is worth looking into.

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Is a parafin fueled thing OK to use inside then? Not much difference to diesel I suppose?

Grizzly any idea how much fuel it did use for a week for instance? So would you need a 20l jerrycan for a trip as a ball park?

The front opening fridge/freezer in this camper was chosen since the advertising said you could fit half a goat in the freezer?!

http://www.unimogs.co.uk/machinedetail.asp?searchstring=B0431

Not sure where you put the other half. That would be a big sandwich


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> Is a parafin fueled thing OK to use inside then? Not much difference to diesel I suppose?


This used to stand outside the van when we stopped and run on 12v when we moved- inside. It was only a small VW camper so had no space to install anything much. It was very well ventilated !



> Grizzly any idea how much fuel it did use for a week for instance? So would you need a 20l jerrycan for a trip as a ball park?


It was 30 odd years ago so can't remember but it did not seem an issue and certainly we did not carry a jerry can but only a bottle. it was easy to get refills however as every garage and shop kept it.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a Camping Gaz three-way portable fridge. it works on gas/12volt/mains. It very efficient but not designed to freeze although we could produce ice cubes in it and now and again the cucumber or tomatoes did come out frozen!! 
I would imagine that as our model is over 20 years old that they are now producing a freezer version as well.

We used to use ours to supplement a small caravan fridge or when we were tenting and ran it off a small calor or camping gaz bottle.


----------



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

*Portable Freezer*

Noted this thread with interest as we are selling our freezer having used it only twice,very successfully, as we have since changed our M/H to one which has a suitable freezer installed. It is an Engels Professional model MT17, as used on desert expeditions and, so I'm told, regarded as the Rolls Royce of models.

It is a 240/24/12v 3* freezer, which can also be used as a fridge, its capacity is 15 litres, weighs 15kg, and takes up to 2.5amps @12v intermittently depending on ambient conditions/usage. Its dimensions are W210 x D290 x H250mm. This model is ideal for fitting between the front seats of, eg. a Landrover Defender. We ran it off the cigar lighter while travelling and switched to mains when on site as we only had one leisure battery.

Current list price is £479 and if it was of interest to anyone on this thread then we would be prepared to sell this "as new" freezer for £300 ono.

We reside in Wiltshire, not far from Bath - if you Google - Engels MT17 Portable Freezer - you can find much more information

Regards, Brian


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Portable Freezer*



Ourduckpond said:


> Noted this thread with interest as we are selling our freezer having used it only twice,very successfully, as we have since changed our M/H to one which has a suitable freezer installed. It is an Engels Professional model MT17, as used on desert expeditions and, so I'm told, regarded as the Rolls Royce of models.
> 
> It is a 240/24/12v 3* freezer, which can also be used as a fridge, its capacity is 15 litres, weighs 15kg, and takes up to 2.5amps @12v intermittently depending on ambient conditions/usage. Its dimensions are W210 x D290 x H250mm. This model is ideal for fitting between the front seats of, eg. a Landrover Defender. We ran it off the cigar lighter while travelling and switched to mains when on site as we only had one leisure battery.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brian, interesting but I feel that it would be a bit too small for my requirements. The Engels range does look good though, and they have a UK supplier. Anybody interested can check here http://e.dominohosting.biz/dca/mpsdb01.nsf/Refrigeration01 They look to be frugal in terms of power needs, so some more food for thought.

As stated earlier I am searching for a single power type solution so am putting aside Grizzley's paraffin suggestion for now, although not dismissing it altogether, it would be so much easier if they could be adapted to run on red diesel, which if supplied from a seperate tank, could also be used to power the generator to keep down costs, any entrepreneurs out there 

Thanks to everyone who has contributed so far, I will keep you informed.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Doug,

Have you considered a domestic table top freezer? Obviously this would only operate from a mains supply but as you are looking for a single power source I didn't know whether this might fit the bill? I know when we are on the move we can use our inverter to charge my mobility scooter up, so perhaps you could do similar? I am not technical re electrical matters so I could be talking complete codswallop here!

Argos have a table top freezer on offer: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4810155/c_1/1%7Ccategory_root%7CKitchen+and+laundry%7C14418476/c_2/3%7Ccat_15701302%7CFridges+and+freezers%7C14418615.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:4810155%7Ccat:kitchen+%26+laundry+%3E+fridges+and+freezers+%3E+freezers

Sue


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Have you considered a domestic table top freezer? Obviously this would only operate from a mains supply but as you are looking for a single power source I didn't know whether this might fit the bill? I know when we are on the move we can use our inverter to charge my mobility scooter up, so perhaps you could do similar? I am not technical re electrical matters so I could be talking complete codswallop here!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue, and thanks for the suggestion, but I am only looking at 12v equipment, the power useage would be too great on that particular item as it would have to be connected through an inverter all the time. I don't intend to be anywhere near a mains supply, other than that provided by the generator which I would not want to use too often.

Again, thanks.


----------

